# Angelstellen um Domburg/Westkapelle(NL-Zeeland)



## angelgini (9. August 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich fahre im September eine Woche nach Vrouwenpolder und wollte mich vorab mal informieren wo man in der Gegend in der Brandung Angeln kann. War als kleiner Stetz früher auch mal dort angeln in Westkapelle am Steg, aber es müssen doch noch andere (heiße) Stellen geben. Braucht man eigentlich die Sportvisakte fürs Meer oder muss man die nur für die Binnengewässer haben?

Über ne Antwort würde ich mich freuen.

Petri heil, 
 euer Angelfreund Gino  #h


----------



## bafoangler (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelstellen um Domburg/Westkapelle(NL-Zeeland)*

Wollte Ende des Monats auch mal nach Westkapelle, bissl Brandung, bissl mit der Spinne 
Auch von mir die Frage: Braucht man einen Fischpass?
Danke und Petri


----------

